# Pulled Pork?Riva's Rub



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Here are some of my results from the holiday weekend BBQ.
Before:








After:









By far some of the best pulled pork I have ever tasted. Like I told Riva via PM, I was eating bark like a yooper buck in mid january. I know in a search on this site Riva mentions to wait till the temp was 205, but for me it was getting on the 11 th hour and the temp only made it to 185 in the very middle. So I took a gamble and wrapped it in foil and a towel and out it in a cooler for an hour and a half. It was so moist and done all the way through. I was very happy to see that it turned out great for my first time. Thank you Riva again for shortening the learning curve. FYI- I used a 10.5 lb bone in pork butt smoked with apple wood chips at 235-245 degrees for a 11 hrs and an hour and a half in the cooler. Hope this helps any other NB's out there.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Cooked/smoked a pork butt myself yesterday. According to the "Barbecue Bible" that I use, the aouthos claimed that 190 degrees was the key temp (nothing again Riva). I have found this temp to turn out very well. Yesterday, after smoking/cooking for10 hours, I needed to get ready for the first day of school..... Got the meat up to 185 and it turned out AMAZING!! I will have to start posting pics and smells of my cooking  Cant wait for my 20 minute lunch tomorrow!!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Im doing 3 butts tommorrow but last time I just bought the butts in the A.M. and injected with apple juice and let it go. This time I would like to try something different with 1 of the butts. What do you suggest that I use as a rub that I dont have to go out and buy?
I already did my shopping and am tired of Stupid people.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Riva's Pulled Pork


10 pound, bone in, pork, shoulder (Boston Butt) 
Shoulder Rub


1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup paprika 
1/3 cup garlic salt 
1/3 cup salt 
1 tbsp chili powder 
1 tsp cayenne pepper 
1 tsp black pepper 
1 tsp oregano 
1 tsp cumin 
Shoulder Injection


3/4 cup apple, juice 
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/4 cup salt 
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce 

Directions: 

Inject shoulder with injection solution (1/2 oz. per-pound). Paste exterior of shoulder with Country Crock margarine. Coat well with rub mixture. Gently pat shoulder so rub will adhere. Cook on pit or smoker for 1 hour per pound on 225 degrees. Do not take off until internal temp reaches 205F. 
Once at temp, remove and wrap in aluminum foil and then, wrap that in an old beach towel. Place in dry ice cooler for minimum of two hours. Remove and pull. Serve on Kaiser roll with sweet cole slaw and cherry BBQ sauce. 



I made my own modifications as far as the cooking times and temps, as you can see in my OP.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

jakeo said:


> Im doing 3 butts tommorrow but last time I just bought the butts in the A.M. and injected with apple juice and let it go. This time I would like to try something different with 1 of the butts. What do you suggest that I use as a rub that I dont have to go out and buy?
> I already did my shopping and am tired of Stupid people.
> Thank you in advance.


UPDATE: DAY OF STUPID!!

First off, we are having siding put on our house and windows so my garage is a mess to say the least. I had the 3 butts (26#) ready to go so 7am Sunday I go to get the Brinkman but cant find the charcoal pan. I ended up borrowing neighbors and butts were going on at 8:15 after I put a gallon of apple juice in the liquid pan. I went in the house to get the butts, and one of my dogs(the Newfoundland) bumped the smoker and the one leg colapsed causing me to start over with bricks as the third leg. I started out with apple chips then wild cherry branches I personally cut a few years ago. Temps were showing IDEAL to HIGH so I was at ease. At 1PM I added more Kingsford...temps stayed IDEAL. 7PM I put thermometer in...120 degrees.GRRRR. Stirred coals and a few popped out and one disenigrated on the concrete and I took gloves off and tried to stand and put my left hand right on the coals.....burned palm very bad.
Treated I pray the correct way and at 10pm I pulled butts off(actually wife did) and put in my roaster with apple juice over night at 200 degrees. Woke at 6am Today to PERFECT butts falling apart. These were the best butts I've done.
I just mixed in Sweet Baby Rays and on warm in roaster.
My hand is one big blister on palm so I'm debating on a Dr's visit.
Thank God the meat turned out great!!:lol:
A new thermometer is on my list after I buy another Brinkman.
I wish I had the whole day on tape..LOL


----------

